# FreeBSD 9.0 RELEASE kernel panic



## boot0user (Feb 20, 2012)

Hi!

There is a problem. I have spontaneous kernel panic with a 2-3 days interval. I can't  say what is on the server console display cause the system reboot after 15 seconds after the panic. There is no any messages in the log files, all looks clear.

My hardware is Dell PowerEdge 2850. There are 2 same servers at the network, but this one used for firewall and traffic shaping. Also build custom kernel for this server.

Which my next step for diagnose? Can anybody help?

Thanks.

P.S. There are kernel configuration, sysctl changes, dmesg, *vmstat -z*, *netstat -m* outputs attached.

P.P.S. Today, I've set dumpdev="AUTO" to save possible kernel dump. As additional info: after one of such panics system worked more then 3 weeks, but after planned reboot panic occurred again.


----------



## Dies_Irae (Feb 20, 2012)

You asked the question


			
				boot0user said:
			
		

> Which my next step for diagnose?



and you gave the answer


			
				boot0user said:
			
		

> P.P.S. Today, I'm set dumpdev="AUTO" to save possible kernel dump.



So, your next (and maybe the only) step is to debug yor kernel crash dump as described here.


----------



## boot0user (Feb 20, 2012)

Thanks for your reply... Now the most sad - waiting for kernel panic... and then analyze dump...


----------



## boot0user (Mar 1, 2012)

I didn't wait the panic, just migrate to 9.0-RELEASE amd64. Now have 6 days uptime without any panic...


----------

